# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Информационная база была перемещена или восстановлена

## master20031

Информационная база была перемещена или восстановлена.
Здравствуйте, такая ошибка каждое утро. Не зависимо какой пользователь первый заходит в 1С. Пробовал менять название сервера на IP адрес, не помогает. Сервер на SQL на отдельном компьютере.

2.jpg

----------


## mail_2030

При запуске базы нажмите *Изменить* и напишите *dc01* с большой буквы *DC01*

----------


## pipapalamm

Такая ошибка возникает только в случае смены "строки подключения" к базе. В примере на картинке строки подключения До и После разные. При смене названия на IP адрес как выглядят строки ДО и ПОСЛЕ? Чем они отличаются?

----------


## mail_2030

вот так должно быть
Безымянный.jpg

----------


## master20031

пробовал менять регистр, поэтому по итогу и прописал IP адрес

----------


## master20031

Картинка такая же только вместо имени теперь IP адрес.  
Вот скрин промежуточного момента

----------


## avm3110

> Картинка такая же только вместо имени теперь IP адрес.  
> Вот скрин промежуточного момента


Еще раз. Если программа "видит", что строка подключения изменилась (а это например возможно, когда один сотрудник входит в базу как Srvr="dc01";Ref="test", другой сотрудник входит в базу как Srvr="DC01";Ref="test", третий сотрудник входит в базу как Srvr="192.168.11.205";Ref="test" и т.д. - то такая табличка будет всегда.

Решение - у всех сотрудников сделать абсолютно одинаковую строку подключений, затем нажать в данном окошечке кнопку "Инф. база перемещена" (если это рабочая база и проконтролировать, что регламентные задания стартуют (если это рабочая база)

----------


## master20031

я наверное запутал предыдущим постом. У всех пользователей абсолютно одинаковые настройки (строка подключений). Нажимал информационная база перемещена.

----------


## tezdal

Аналогичная проблема
Кластер 1 всего, баз много но сыплется такое сообщение пока только в двух. Обновленных до последних релизов

----------


## master20031

раз посыпалась база, значит надо найти ту самую строку где проверяется информация о пути и восстановить его, вопрос в том где это?

----------


## tsaplin

> раз посыпалась база, значит надо найти ту самую строку где проверяется информация о пути и восстановить его, вопрос в том где это?


Ошибка 00-00188874
Код ошибки: 00-00188874
Статус: Принята к исправлению Зарегистрирована: 17.12.2018
Описание:

Ошибка рассмотрена. Срок исправления: 20.12.2018

При работе в клиент-серверной базе может ошибочно возникать сообщение о перемещении БД

Способ обхода:

Все пользовтели должны иметь одинаковую строку подключения к базе данных.
Для этого можно создать список общих информационных баз https://its.1c.ru/db/v8313doc#bookmark:adm:TI000000120

----------


## master20031

и что значит ваше сообщение?

----------


## tsaplin

> и что значит ваше сообщение?


что это баг обновления

----------


## master20031

т.е. его поправят в 20 числа?, подождем, попробуем, спасибо

----------


## tsaplin

> т.е. его поправят в 20 числа?, подождем, попробуем, спасибо


именно так)

----------


## tsaplin

В очередном обновлении не поправили. Кого раздражает сие окно, делаем следущее:
В общем модуле РегламентныеЗаданияСлужеб  ный - в строке 482 закомментируем проверку на ИмяСервера <> СохраненноеИмяСервера

Вот так стало

        Если ИмяБазы <> СохраненноеИмяБазы Тогда
            //  Или ИмяСервера <> СохраненноеИмяСервера Тогда

            ТекстСообщения = СтроковыеФункцииКлиентСер  вер.ПодставитьПараметрыВС  року(
                НСтр("ru = 'Различаются имя информационной базы или имя компьютера.
                    |Сохраненное имя базы: %1, текущее имя базы: %2.'"),
                СохраненноеИмяБазы, ИмяБазы);
            УстановитьПризнакНеобходи  мостиПринятияРешенияОБлок  ировке(ПараметрыБлокировк  , ТекстСообщения);
            Возврат Истина;
        КонецЕсли;

Перезапускаем 1С, окно пропадает

----------


## tsaplin

Расширение, отключает проверку. https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JwmM/eqhoxtBPL

----------

rely (26.12.2018), SimonAVZ (26.12.2018)

----------


## master20031

нашел на днях этот файл, попробовал вроде всё работает. Жалко что 1С так плохо реагирует на замечания пользователей.

----------


## tsaplin

> нашел на днях этот файл, попробовал вроде всё работает. Жалко что 1С так плохо реагирует на замечания пользователей.


Это, да. В тестовом также ошибка не исправлена.

----------


## Tyger

Народ, не надо парится с кластерами. Это проблемы не решит. Начиная с 12 -й платформы зашито отслеживание баз. В файловых есть текстовый файл с уникальным идентификатором, где зашито в SQL- ных не знаю, не искала, нафиг.Надо:
1. Выгрузить рабочую БД.
2. Создать "чистую" БД из установочных файлов. (Если у вас нет, найдите на форуме)
3. Загрузить в нее данные из рабочей БД.
4. Запустить, и на вопрос перемещена или восстановлена ответить "Перемещена".
У меня во всяком случае ЗУП 3.0 заработала и больше глупости не спрашивает

----------

